

Quitting Smoking - skbohra123
http://jacobsingh.name/content/smokes

======
pedalpete
I think a big part of the challenge of quitting, and what the OP seems to
still be hanging onto is identifying as a smoker. If you're a smoker, it's
what you do, it's a part of your life, and you'll always be a smoker.

I've always struggled with how in AA you're taught that you are an addict, no
matter how long you've gone without. Of course, their studies hold more weight
than anything I have to say, but many of us sucked our thumbs as children. It
was an addiction for many, and yet, those people aren't considered thumb
suckers. It's something they did, it isn't a part of their identity.

I have a friend whom I recently convinced to stop smoking. She's only 3 weeks
in at this point, but says she has no desire to smoke. We talked at length
about never referring to herself as quitting, or being a smoker, but just
letting it be something she used to do, but doesn't find enjoyment in anymore
and doesn't want to do.

Maybe that will be of some use to the OP.

